# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  پروتکل ECE

## Tasnim

سلام دوستان 
من توی برنامم به مشکل برخوردم و اونم اینه که باید محتویات بانکمو که sql server می باشد رو بر اساس پروتکل ECE (طرح تکفا) بصورت xml خروجی بگیرم. اگه کسی در این رابطه اطلاعاتی داره ممنون میشم  کمکم کنه.                                           
                                                               باتشکر   Tasnim™

----------


## Touska

اگه شما به سازمان انفورماتیک درخواست بدهید براتوون مشخصات رو ارسال می کنند.

اسناد کامل و با توضیحات کامل می باشد.

موفق باشید :)

----------


## Tasnim

میشه آدرسشو برام بفرستی 
ممنون

----------


## Touska

با این آدرس :

http://www.shci.ir/AboutUs/ContactUs.asp

----------


## azamtorabi

با سلام.من در برنامم از پروتکل ece استفاده کردم که نحوه ارسال به ایمیل رو نوشتم ولی نمی دونم چگونه بایذ از inbox ایمیل اونو در برنامه دریافت کنم.نیاز به کمک فوری دارم.

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

برای دریافت اطلاعات ece به سایت زیر مراجعه کنین
www.ecep.ir

----------


## vbnovin

سلام ممنون میشم اگر در این خصوص اساتید توضیحات بیشتری راارئه دهند

----------


## SReza1

> سلام ممنون میشم اگر در این خصوص اساتید توضیحات بیشتری راارئه دهند


پروتكل ece يك پروتكل ملي جهت تبادل اطلاعات بين نرم‌افزارهاي اتوماسيونهاي ايراني است.(مثلا از ورجاوند به همكاران سيستم يا بالعكس) روش كار به اين صورت است كه بر اساس يك فرمت xml استاندارد ، نامه به اين فرمت تبديل ميشه و از طريق EMAIL ارسال مي‌گردد. در مقصد اين فايل XML باز ميشه و رد سيستم به طور اتوماتيك وارد مي‌شود. ارائه رسيد از سوي دريافت كننده هم به طور اتوماتيك در اين پروتكل وجود دارد.
يك فايل اجرايي براي نمايش ece گذاشتم ميتونيد استفاده كنيد

----------


## vof.ir

با سلام، برنامه دریافت شد، نوشته به صورت علامت سوال هستند تماما، اگر مقدور هست یک نمونه فایل ECE نیز قرار دهید، بسیار ممنون و متشکرم

----------


## SReza1

دوست عزيز بايستي regional option را دست برني و فارسي كني (اگه seven داري persian)
اينم يك نمونه از فايلهاي ECETest.rar

----------


## fereshtehkarami

با سلام و خسته نباشید
من جهت پیاده سازی پروتکل ECE نیاز به راهنمایی دارم.دنبال کد نمونه جهت پیاده سازی آن می گردم.

----------


## majid4on

سلام
ممکنه بپرسم تونستین برای ECE داکیومنتی پیدا کنین؟
من الان باید باهاش کار کنم، اما هرچی می گردم هیچ داکیومنتی براش پیدا نمی کنم
ممکنه راهنماییی کنید

----------

